# Logitech Reimagines Home Control with Two New Advanced Harmony Universal Remotes



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

*Logitech Harmony Hub Adds Closed-Cabinet, Game Console and Lighting Control to Your Universal Remote and Smartphone*


NEWARK, Calif.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Today Logitech (SIX: LOGN) (NASDAQ: LOGI) announced the expansion of its award-winning universal remote control lineup with the Logitech Harmony® Ultimate and the Logitech Harmony® Smart Control. Both products feature Logitech’s Harmony Hub and Harmony Smartphone App to enable closed-cabinet control and one-touch entertainment access to game consoles from your universal remote or smartphone. The Harmony Hub takes personalizing your activities a step farther into home control with the ability to program your Philips Hue lights to the desired brightness and color with a tap of the Logitech Harmony Ultimate.

“We’ve elevated the universal remote to the next level, taking a personalized approach to home entertainment,” said Joerg Tewes vice president of Logitech’s digital home business group at Logitech. “Furthermore, our Harmony product line is no longer just about entertainment access – we’ve designed the Logitech Harmony Ultimate so you can also control your home’s lighting. Now you can tune the TV, start a movie and adjust your lights to set the mood, with the touch of your finger.”

The Logitech Harmony Ultimate and Logitech Harmony Smart Control are compatible with more than 225,000 home-entertainment devices and more than 5,000 brands. Both include the Harmony Hub, which uses Bluetooth® wireless technology to power on game consoles such as the Sony PS3®, Nintendo Wii® and Wii U. The Harmony Hub also controls infrared devices inside closed entertainment cabinets and without the need to point at them. Each also comes with the Harmony Smartphone App, which anyone in the house can download to turn his or her smartphone into a personal universal remote.

Able to control up to 15 devices, the Logitech Harmony Ultimate is a fully featured remote with a 2.4-inch color touch-screen that enables no-look control over television programs, movies and music by using simple swipes and taps. It also introduces the ability to program Philips Hue lighting systems with entertainment activities allowing you to adjust the room’s lighting as easily as changing the volume of your television. Other exclusive features include vibration feedback so you know it received your touch-screen commands, tilt sensors and buttons programmable for both short and long presses, doubling the available functions.

The Logitech Harmony Smart Control and Harmony Smartphone App turn your iOS or Android phone into a universal remote, giving you personalized control of up to eight devices from anywhere in the house using the smartphone you already own. Plus, it includes a simple remote control for when your smartphone isn’t handy.

*Pricing and Availability*

These new products join the Logitech Harmony Touch to complete the Logitech Harmony remote lineup. The Logitech Harmony Ultimate is expected to be available in the U.S. in April and Europe in May 2013, for a suggested retail price of $349.99 in the U.S. The Logitech Harmony Smart Control is expected to be available in the U.S. and Europe in May 2013, for a suggested retail price of $129.99 in the U.S. The Logitech Harmony Smartphone App will be available for download from the Apple App Store and Google Play. For more information, please visit www.logitech.com or our blog.

*About Logitech*

Logitech is a world leader in products that connect people to the digital experiences they care about. Spanning multiple computing, communication and entertainment platforms, Logitech’s combined hardware and software enable or enhance digital navigation, music and video entertainment, gaming, social networking, audio and video communication over the Internet, video security and home-entertainment control. Founded in 1981, Logitech International is a Swiss public company listed on the SIX Swiss Exchange (LOGN) and on the Nasdaq Global Select Market (LOGI).

Logitech, the Logitech logo, and other Logitech marks are registered in Switzerland and other countries. All other trademarks are the property of their respective owners. For more information about Logitech and its products, visit the company’s website at www.logitech.com.

Source: Press Release


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

And I thought they were getting out of the remote business? :scratch:


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Maybe the last units from the factory? The last push?

Or they changed their minds?? :scratch:


----------



## ticopowell (Jan 3, 2013)

Has anyone tried one of these yet? they seem like a pretty good deal with the ps3 control included!
I might get one or the other, not sure which yet.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I think most people are a bit leery of buying a product from a company that has announced they are discontinuing their remote business. :dontknow:


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

Harmony will still be making remotes. It's that Logitech has the Harmony division up for sale since the disaster of Google TV wrecked Logitech's fortunes. They need to raise cash.


----------



## eecyclone (Jun 24, 2013)

Logitech changed their minds regarding the sale of Harmony. They issued a press release to state they are going to retain the Harmony division. 

With that said, I just bought the harmony ultimate this week as an upgrade from my harmony 890. Is anyone else using the ultimate or smart control?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

eecyclone said:


> Logitech changed their minds regarding the sale of Harmony. They issued a press release to state they are going to retain the Harmony division.
> 
> With that said, I just bought the harmony ultimate this week as an upgrade from my harmony 890. Is anyone else using the ultimate or smart control?


that makes me happy. I would rather they hold onto it


----------

